# problems setting up roland gx-24 with vista



## terryh (Nov 2, 2007)

i am haveing issues getting my roland setup with vista ... i have tried so many different things that i have forgotten where i began .... can anyone take me from the beginning


----------



## plan b (Feb 21, 2007)

Call your dealer,,, they can probally help you out,, or call Josh at imprintables think he can help you..

R.


----------



## ecreations (Jul 14, 2007)

Sounds like a driver problem, I would get with the Roland support. I don't have a Vista yet, I heard too many problems from going with Vista, until most of the vendor update their software to work with Vista, I wouldn't make any changes.


----------



## lauerja (Aug 8, 2006)

I agree, get with Roland support.

My understanding is a lot of software is not working well, if at all, with Vista and the manufacturers are not creating patches or updates rather using this as a way to get people to buy upgrades or new versions.

The other thing I know is Vista is virtually impossible to get off a machine. So lesson is buy from Dell where you can still get XP on a new PC. just go in under their Small Business section, then you can customize the operating systems.


----------



## pawsflorida (Jul 21, 2007)

I have a gx 24 with Vista. There are drivers you need to download. Once you do this, it will work fine. I forget where I downloaded mine from. I bought it from imprintables and I called them and thay gave me the link. good Luck!


----------



## dcurtisroland (Jun 5, 2007)

pawsflorida said:


> I have a gx 24 with Vista. There are drivers you need to download. Once you do this, it will work fine. I forget where I downloaded mine from. I bought it from imprintables and I called them and thay gave me the link. good Luck!


To All,
Here is the link to Vista drivers for your GX-24.
http://www.rolanddga.com/rnet30/files/support/camm1_winvis_ver1.05.exe 

Hope this helps,
-Dana


----------



## terryh (Nov 2, 2007)

yes thats what i did ... roland tech support walked me thru it ... it works good now


----------



## lfalsetto (Oct 8, 2008)

I have tried everything and every driver you have out there can not get my gx24 to work keeps coming up with a driver not found message. Can someone please help!



dcurtisroland said:


> To All,
> Here is the link to Vista drivers for your GX-24.
> http://www.rolanddga.com/rnet30/files/support/camm1_winvis_ver1.05.exe
> 
> ...


----------

